# June 2013 Member of the Month



## Serpion5

*JUNE 2013*









It's time to announce Member of the Month for June 2013.










*Blackadder*​
*Blackadder* will be best known to those who know him for his awe inspiring scratchbuilds, most notably and recently the amazing Warlord Titan and Thunderhawk. As part of our efforts to bring focus to the less ... er, noisy members of Heresy, we reached the decision to award Blackadder the Member of the Month award for the month of June. :clapping: 

Seriously, head down to Project Logs if you haven't yet and check that stuff out. :wink: 



Blackadder said:


> Real name:
> 
> Stephan Black
> 
> Heresy Online user name:
> 
> Blackadder
> 
> Main Army:
> 
> I guess I'm partial to Cadians although I have no actual army. I have just acquired a couple of dozen derelict Cadians that I intend to paint for my diorama displays.
> 
> Location:
> 
> New Jersey USA
> 
> Personal Website:
> 
> None
> 
> What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army?
> 
> I suppose I prefer the Cadians as they look realistic compared to other troops. It can be said I have no imagination.
> 
> What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby?
> 
> I've never played a game I just like the building, my son is the player............
> 
> Do you play for fun or victory?
> 
> See above.
> 
> What are your plans for the future?
> 
> After I finish the Warlord and the Thunderhawk I'd like to build a Chaos Warlord based on FW's Decimator.
> 
> What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?
> 
> I guess my scratch built Warhound Lucie and Warlord Luteus Vexant.
> 
> How did you come up with your username?
> 
> Baldrick was taken...........
> 
> How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?
> 
> Google
> 
> If you could change something about heresy what would it be?
> 
> The ability to change the background from black to white as an option as some other forums do. I find it difficult to read white letters on a black background.
> 
> What was the first ever model you bought or were given?
> 
> Revell USS Missouri BB 63 was my first model kit.


----------



## scscofield

Congratz dude, well deserved award, your scratch builds are amazing.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Congratulations I will check out your work later.


----------



## Tawa

'Gratz Blackadder! :so_happy:


----------



## Romero's Own

Well done Blackadder, I've not seen any of your work but I will check them out


----------



## Loki1416

Congrats Blackadder!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Well done.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Grats Adder...your scratch builds are some of the most amazing modelling I have seen to date.


----------



## Jacobite

Congrats Blackadder, a trually amazing project.


----------



## Djinn24

Congrats, very much deserved.


----------



## Old Man78

Kudos to you old boy, well done!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Congratulations!


----------



## shaantitus

Just rewards for all the hard work Mr Slack Bladder, I mean Blackadder. You are a scratchbuilder without peer.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Well done Blackadder, I hadn't come across your stuff before but I am lloking through it now, well deserved it seems!


----------

